# Chapman MFA Writing Prompt HELP



## ElleGee (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi All!

First time poster, here!

I'm in the process of applying to Chapman's Television Writing and Producing program, but I'm stuck on the writing prompt "In no more than two (2) pages. Describe a television episode about your family. Is it a comedy or a drama? Who is the main character and why?  What is the central conflict or problem dealt with in the episode? How is it resolved?"

I'm not sure how to approach the topic or how to format it. Any ideas or insights?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2018)

ElleGee said:


> Hi All!
> 
> First time poster, here!
> 
> ...


Well hard to give you help without knowing your family. 

I'd say think of your family and wrote down the first couple of things that come to mind. Three separate thoughts and sentences to start. Don't think just write. Then look at what you wrote and see if anything inspires you from that.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2018)

ElleGee said:


> First time poster, here!


And welcome to the site!


----------



## ElleGee (Nov 27, 2018)

Chris W said:


> And welcome to the site!



Thank you!!


----------



## ElleGee (Nov 27, 2018)

Chris W said:


> Well hard to give you help without knowing your family.
> 
> I'd say think of your family and wrote down the first couple of things that come to mind. Three separate thoughts and sentences to start. Don't think just write. Then look at what you wrote and see if anything inspires you from that.



Thanks for the feedback! I guess I was more so wondering about how others might have approached the formatting or structure, not necessarily the content


----------



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2018)

Send PMs to Chapman screenwriting applicants from last year and direct them to this post. I'm sure they'd love to help you in that. Be sure that they post their responses here and not just in the PM though.

Past members may be busy with school but they usually come back to answer questions if asked.


----------



## Dorothy (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey there! I would say that trying to establish a strong voice through structure is best. Focus on answering the questions asked within the prompt and structure will emerge as you go through the characters, events, and weave the story with a beginning, middle, end. Build up your story and your world with conflict then have it lead to pay offs at the end. Don't be afraid to think of the structure of your favorite shows or films and have that inspire the structure as well. Tell your authentic story.

 Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## ElleGee (Nov 27, 2018)

Dorothy said:


> Hey there! I would say that trying to establish a strong voice through structure is best. Focus on answering the questions asked within the prompt and structure will emerge as you go through the characters, events, and weave the story with a beginning, middle, end. Build up your story and your world with conflict then have it lead to pay offs at the end. Don't be afraid to think of the structure of your favorite shows or films and have that inspire the structure as well. Tell your authentic story.
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck!



Thanks for answering! I really appreciate it!


----------



## kreativesoul (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey! I kind of structured mine like a short story/treatment but using the font essay structure they requested. I titled it, gave it a log line, and the started breaking down the central conflict and then the pay off at the end. Hope that helps. Are you applying anywhere else


----------



## ElleGee (Nov 28, 2018)

kreativesoul said:


> Hey! I kind of structured mine like a short story/treatment but using the font essay structure they requested. I titled it, gave it a log line, and the started breaking down the central conflict and then the pay off at the end. Hope that helps. Are you applying anywhere else



This helps a lot! I think I was mostly looking for confirmation that I should just write a treatment, which is what I'm doing so I really appreciate it! 

I've applied to USC and I'll be applying to Boston University too! What about you?


----------



## kreativesoul (Dec 19, 2018)

Sorry, just seeing this. I applied to UCLA, Chapman, LMU, and AFI


----------

